# Evangelism through Billboard???



## DMcFadden (May 28, 2014)

Passing an American Baptist Church in town en route to my doc's office this morning, the electronic sign in front of the church read:

"We predict your future. Information available inside."

Oh my!


----------



## Josh Williamson (May 28, 2014)

Having Scripture on a billboard is a good idea, having what you described is not a good idea.


----------



## DMcFadden (May 28, 2014)

Too many church signs are too clever by half.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (May 28, 2014)

>



Josh, it looks like you let your beard get out of control.


----------



## DMcFadden (May 28, 2014)

Paraphrasing Indiana Jones

Sallah: Indy, why does the floor move?
Indiana: Give me your torch.
[Indy takes the torch and drops it in]
Indiana: [Cats]. Why'd it have to be [cats]?
Sallah: Asps... very dangerous. You go first.


----------



## Rob Marsh (May 28, 2014)

My own perspective is that cutesy/funny billboards do more harm than good when dealing with the destiny of man's soul.


----------



## Josh Williamson (May 28, 2014)

Talking about church signs, in the UK they can get you investigated for hate speech - Police launch probe into church sign that suggested non-Christians will burn in hell after ONE person complained | Mail Online


----------



## Bill The Baptist (May 28, 2014)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> >
> 
> 
> 
> Josh, it looks like you let your beard get out of control.



And those dark circles around your eyes. You need to get more sleep.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (May 28, 2014)

> Talking about church signs, in the UK they can get you investigated for hate speech - Police launch probe into church sign that suggested non-Christians will burn in hell after ONE person complained | Mail Online



That is crazy.


----------



## Jake (May 28, 2014)

There is an actual billboard that's been on I-75 N between Rome and Chattanooga (I forget exactly where) for a while now which reads "Jesus is Lord ... and you know it." Always thought that one was interesting.


----------



## Free Christian (May 28, 2014)

Spose they're better than half naked women advertising shovels!


----------

